# Double-tail Thread



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thought I'd start one for the heck of it. Double-tails aren't as popular as HMs or PKs but they deserve being ooh'd and ahh'd at too!

Share your double-tail pics!

In order- Amaryllis, Damon, Cass and Waffle.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Doubletails are my favorites! My first betta Ganymede (RIP) was such a sweet cute little doubletail. Here are some pictures shortly after I got him. Sadly I don't have any more recent pictures. Being a marble, he didn't even look like the same fish as he got older!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty! I love the turquoise on him, and his black eyes really draw attention.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

..


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My Mandala:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Omg!!! Im in heaven! I love doubletails!! All of your fishies are wonderful..im off to go get pics. Of my 2 soon..again everyones fishies are sooooo pretty


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I agree. Lovely fishies everyone!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

DTs are my favorite. I do not know why they are not one of the popular types.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Im back with pics! These are my doubletails storm and jazz..sorry the pic. Are a tad weird looking..no one wanted their pic taken


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the light coloured one. And the red one looks so fluffy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, FireKidomaru, they've both colored up so much since you got them!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Everyone has such pretty DBTs!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are some juvie doubletails. Three out of four are male. Can you find the doubletail female out of these 4 bettas?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Pretty.....Is the 3rd one the female?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Second one?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

Spirit
View attachment 24133


un-named little male
View attachment 24134



Ghost(r.i.p.)
View attachment 24135


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

beat2020 said:


> Pretty.....Is the 3rd one the female?


Thanks! Yes, it is the 3rd one that is female. The second one is a juvie male that has been recently seperated from siblings.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

I LOVE double tails! I want a DBT and/or an HM. They are so gorgeous. I don't know why DBTs aren't more popular. Can't wait to have one some day. Nice pictures everyone!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gustav my little Double tail who passed away a few months ago. 

Cute little stinker. 

















And Itty my half giant DBT female.


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

I made a thread with pictures of my new betta, Vader, but I figured he needs some live in the DT thread.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been breeding DT with my Singletail Bettas for 3 years now and decided to do a DT X DT spawn just this once. Here's a few of the results:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I love the one with the yellow fins. I have never seen yellow that bright on a Betta before.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> I have been breeding DT with my Singletail Bettas for 3 years now and decided to do a DT X DT spawn just this once. Here's a few of the results


That was a bold move! But it looks like it went well! Are the DTs on AB from that spawn too? They seem to have a much more balanced split 



And now, here's my DT, Monet:










I LOVE this pic!!


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Monet is very handsome. I figured a one time DT to DT spawn wouldn't be taxing the DT genes too much. I would be introducing other singletail to DT crosses for several generations before I would consider doing another one. Yes the ones listed on Aquabid are from the same spawn. I have over 300 more growing out from that spawn that I need to separate and jar the rest of the males. I see you are located in Arkansas and Minnesota. Is that from one and living in the other or do you go back and forth? I'm planning on moving to my property in Harrison as soon as I get my tax refund. Then I can really expand and add other species.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Chard56 said:


> Monet is very handsome. I figured a one time DT to DT spawn wouldn't be taxing the DT genes too much. I would be introducing other singletail to DT crosses for several generations before I would consider doing another one. Yes the ones listed on Aquabid are from the same spawn. I have over 300 more growing out from that spawn that I need to separate and jar the rest of the males.


Sounds like a good plan! I definitely think the DTxDT cross improved your line


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is my sister's Betta, (who I am holding on to until she visits) Monster.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

The picture is crap, but here is Glitter, my DBT. Yes, he is as small as he seems. His body length is about 1 1/4 inches. Got him at PetCo.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> The picture is crap, but here is Glitter, my DBT. Yes, he is as small as he seems. His body length is about 1 1/4 inches. Got him at PetCo.


Hehehe! He's got such a cute shape  He's all spread eagle! I like it!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know! He's adorable. I think I MIGHT have a better picture, though. Here, he was still in his cup.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well. Even though the pictures are blurry you can clearly tell that he is one stunning Betta. 
Keep on taking pictures of him, I would love to see a clear one!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some DT genos I have growing out:










Their uncle:





























My DTPK boy:


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW  that Multi DT is magnificent MrVampire!! LOVE how massive the dorsal is


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mr. Vampire: Is that by any chance one of Karen's line? I wish I could take better pictures or afford a better camera, one or the other. I took about 50 pictures before I got a good one and wanted to share a picture of "Fabio".


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup he's from Karen  

He's super sick right now but holdin in there so hopefully he recovers.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, that multi DBT... wow. 


..... Wow. 8D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That picture is the best my camera can do. It's a cheap, crappy thing, with no flash. lol


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is very young steel blue doubletail growing out from my white spawn.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Little baby DTs are so cute. 
I like how the females look too. Cannot find anywhere that sells them where I live though.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here are some better pictures I took of Monster yesterday:
































I will try to get some new pictures of Mandala soon. He started biting his tail again a few days ago for seemingly no reason. And he is just really hard to photograph. :/


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

*Updated pictures (read: better) of Glitter!*

So, here are some pics of my boy Glitter. I took them with my sister's camera phone. In the picture taken from the top, you can clearly see his metallic eyebrows and mustache. And yes, he is as tiny as he looks.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I love all these DTs, I was recently at Petco, it's been SO long since I've had fish, and I saw just DOZENS of betta's and it was actually my first time seeing DTs. I fell in love! I'm trying to research and figure out what type of betta & other fish I'm going to be getting. I'm so excited. Love all the DT pics!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

@Sweeda88: He really does have eyebrows and a mustache! He looks like a character of Sesame Street.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know! He is SO CUTE! He looks so adorable when he flares, too. But I don't have a picture of that!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It looks like if you stared at him long enough, he is going to teach you how to spell.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He does, doesn't he? I should have named him Grover. LOL


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if he would have a voice like Grover? Or maybe even Elmo's voice?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Probably Elmo, since he's so tiny!


----------

